# Using Mini Grips: "Beautiful Love"



## scottcookmusic (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey guys!!

I've uploaded a short video of the first A Section of the jazz standard "Beautiful Love" (Young, King, Van Alstyne). In the video, I restrict myself to only the D, G, and B strings. This combination of melody and chord voicings results in what I'm calling "mini grips". Of course, this is not the only way to play this tune. However, my approach follows from the some of the ideas presented in my ebook, _Referential Playing for Guitar_.






Thanks!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Some great ideas. A different way to look at things. This is great for blues and rock too.

Thx for sharing.


----------



## scottcookmusic (Sep 26, 2017)

Lola said:


> Some great ideas. A different way to look at things. This is great for blues and rock too.
> 
> Thx for sharing.


Hey, thanks Lola! Yes, the approach is not explicit to jazz.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am going to try this while incorporating a little blues ditty I made up.

This is such a way to boost your knowledge.

I am already looking forward to coming home from work and checking this out. Another 6 1/2 hrs to go. Lol


----------



## scottcookmusic (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice!!! I'd love to hear what you come up with.


----------



## scottcookmusic (Sep 26, 2017)

Lola said:


> I am going to try this while incorporating a little blues ditty I made up.
> 
> This is such a way to boost your knowledge.
> 
> I am already looking forward to coming home from work and checking this out. Another 6 1/2 hrs to go. Lol


By the way, I try to break this all down in my ebook if ever you wanted to check it out. Thanks again!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

scottcookmusic said:


> By the way, I try to break this all down in my ebook if ever you wanted to check it out. Thanks again!!


Where can I check this out?


----------



## scottcookmusic (Sep 26, 2017)

Lola said:


> Where can I check this out?


It's available for download through my website: www.scottcookmusic.com


----------

